

Why Super Metroid's Hacking Community is Still Going Strong - laurent123456
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/196769/why_super_metroids_hacking_.php

======
laurent123456
> For these explorer-type players, finding development fossils -- items that
> were present in the original game's code but never used -- is one of the
> chief rewards of ROM hacking.

That's pretty cool, they find enemies and items that have never actually been
used in the game, and reuse them in modded missions.

